# E-Mail-Server mit SSL



## DarkRaver (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich hoste für ein paar Bekante die Homepages mit E-Mail Adressen. Diese werden vom Standart her per SSL in Thunderbird eingebunden. Nun ist es so, dass Thunderbird nunmal anzeigt, dass dies ein falsches/unsicheres Zertifikat hat. Wie lässt sich das nun einrichten, dass jede Domain eine sichere E-Mail Adresse besitzen darf?
Ich denk mal nicht, dass jede Mail-Adresse ein SSL-Zertifikat braucht.
Bestes Beispiel:
Ich habe bei 1&1 nebenbei noch einen kleinen Webspace, natürlich mit E-Mail. Die Domain besitzt kein SSL-Zertifikat aber ich kann trotzdem die Mail-Adresse als sichere Adresse einbinden. 1&1 mietet ja sicherlich in dem falle auch kein SSL-Zertifikat für jede Mail-Adresse an.
Daher würde ich nun gerne wissen, wie man das ganze so einrichten kann, dass die von mir gehosteten Mail-Adressen auch als sicher angezeigt werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Mfg

//Edit:
Daten des Servers:
Debian 5.0 Squeeze
Postfix + Courier IMAP


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. April 2011)

Hallo DarkRaver,

das haengt einzig und alleine davon ab, welcher Hostname in den Feldern POP3/SMTP/IMAP4-Server eingetragen ist. Wenn dies bei dem von dir erwaehnten Anbieter pop3.example.com / smtp.example.com / imap.example.com sein sollte, braucht der Anbieter fuer jede der drei Subdomains nur jeweils ein SSL-Zertifikat. Wenn jeder Kunde jedoch pop3.kundendomain.de / smtp.kundendomain.com / imap.kundendomain.com eintragen kann, wuerde fuer jede Kundendomain ein solches SSL-Zertifikat noetig. Alternativ dazu gibt es sogenannte Multi-Domain-Zertifikate, bei denen ein Zertifikat viele Domains abgedeckt.

Wenn du also eine zentrale Domain vorgibst (ala mail.example.com) und die fuer POP/IMAP4/SMTP verwendest, wuerdest du also nur ein einziges SSL-Zertifikat benoetigen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## DarkRaver (11. April 2011)

Hallo,
ja, ich meinte auch, dass der Anbieter sicherlich nicht für jeden Kunden ein eigenes SSL-Zertifikat anmietet, oder?
Die daten sind im übrigen diese hier:
imap.example.com(gesichert)
smtp.1und1.de(ebenfalls gesichert)
Nun denk ich nicht, dass der Provider, in dem falle 1&1, nun wirklich für example.com(meine Domain) ein SSL-Zertifikat bestellt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. April 2011)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> [...]Alternativ dazu gibt es sogenannte Multi-Domain-Zertifikate, bei denen ein Zertifikat viele Domains abdeckt.[...]


Siehe oben (dies ist selbstverstaendlich nur eine Vermutung, da ich natuerlich keine Interna habe, wie der Anbieter das im konkreten Fall loest)


----------

